# Manhatten Club  Is it true? [No longer with RCI?]



## stugy (Oct 28, 2012)

A friend told me today that Manhattan Club is no longer with RCI.  Not that I would use 60 tpu's to go, but curious.
Thanks
Pat


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 28, 2012)

You may want to call the MC and ask them.  I just checked RCI, and they show several partial-week rentals and Extra Vacations available there.  

I once again find it interesting there are no exchanges available, but there are three prime Summer 2013 weeks available - if you want to pay nearly $2400 to stay there for the week.  But nooo, RCI doesn't rent exchanges.  No way, uh uh.  Riiiight...  

Dave


----------



## jjlovecub (Oct 29, 2012)

BMWguynw said:


> You may want to call the MC and ask them.  I just checked RCI, and they show several partial-week rentals and Extra Vacations available there.
> 
> I once again find it interesting there are no exchanges available, but there are three prime Summer 2013 weeks available - if you want to pay nearly $2400 to stay there for the week.  But nooo, RCI doesn't rent exchanges.  No way, uh uh.  Riiiight...
> 
> Dave



This is actually true. RCI buys the rental weeks from MC to rent them. It makes me as an owner there mad because they rent out tons of weeks to RCI and other companies which limits owner availability. Heard it right from someone on the MC HOA when I made a complaint.


----------



## Maz (Oct 29, 2012)

Not trying to defend the MC developer but if he owns a lot of weeks (unsold inventory) and is paying the maint. fees on all of them every year, doesn't he have the right to do as he pleases with them including renting them to recoup his costs? What's the difference between that and one of us having an extra week we can't use in a given year and deciding to rent it out to offset our costs? Why would anyone expect him to give away time he is paying tens of thousands of dollars annually for free? Would that be realistic from a business standpoint ?


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Oct 30, 2012)

Based on what I've read, the issue is that Manhattan Club has tons of owners who are shut out from using their weeks. It's not about unsold/unused weeks.

TS


----------



## Ron98GT (Oct 30, 2012)

Don't want to be part of any RCI conspiracy theories, but I just got this email:

http://pgs.rci.com/landing/NewYorkOffers/4nightApr2012/index.html

So, why should you use your RCI points for a couple of nites in NY, when RCI can sell you NY for *only* $325/nite?  

Note that rooms *start at* $325 with a 4-nite minimum.


----------



## Maz (Oct 30, 2012)

TS,

Just to understand, how are MC owners being shut out? 

We own 2 weeks at the MC and my wife and I have owned many different resorts and been timesharing for about 20 years. We bought our first MC resale about 12 years ago. Based on my experience as an owner and having met many MC owners over the years while using our annual weeks (we never exchange our MC weeks) here is my observation as to why some MC have "reservation problems".

MC owners can make Full week (7 night) reservations up to 12 months out. If an owner wants to reserve stays under 7 nights can reserve 9 months out. 

Most MC owners live within a few hours from NYC and bought with the intention of using their annual 7 nights as short 2 or 3 night stays. 

There are inherently 3 types of owners at the MC (and most timeshares from my experience). This is what happens with reservations every year:

Owner type 1 are those like me. I want a whole 7 night reservation every year. I call up between 9 and 12 months out and any reservation I want is available. Pick of the litter. Life is perfect and couldn't be better.

Owner type 2 wants less than a 7 night stay because they live in Jersey,Connecticut or another local state. This owner calls right at 9 months and reserves their 3 stays for the year and gets what they want and is happy.

Owner type 3 is the owner, who just like owner type 2, wants multiple shorts stays but they don't mark their calendar and don't call at approx 9 months. By time they call to book their 3 stays they are anywhere from 1 day to 6+ months away from their desired check in dates. Too late. They are too late and are only able to get certain dates they didn't want or maybe nothing based on how long they procrastinated. 

Bottom line.... Anyone ever seen this story at other timeshares? We love timeshares with all the benefits we are well aware of but the "catch" with almost all timeshares is that one must plan far in advance. The MC is no different in this regard. Over the years we have owned Marriott, Fairfield , Worldmark, and several other non branded properties. In all cases reservations went far better when reserving well in advance versus shorter notice.

Anyway, just wanted to she'd some light on this topic based on my experiences.


----------



## rhonda (Oct 30, 2012)

Ron98GT said:


> Don't want to be part of any RCI conspiracy theories, but I just got this email:
> 
> http://pgs.rci.com/landing/NewYorkOffers/4nightApr2012/index.html
> 
> ...


I got an email, too ... but when I click on the link for More Info it shows, "Manhattan Club, 3 night stay from $299/night."  I thought their timing for this invitation was slightly strange given NYC's present condition?


----------



## Carolinian (Oct 31, 2012)

Just got the new RCI Europe directory in the mail, and their resort in Vienna, Hotel Deutschmeister, has disappeared there.


----------



## geekette (Oct 31, 2012)

rhonda said:


> I got an email, too ... but when I click on the link for More Info it shows, "Manhattan Club, 3 night stay from $299/night."  I thought their timing for this invitation was slightly strange given NYC's present condition?



if they use an outside vendor for email blasts, it's quite possible that this was queued up before anyone knew of a hurricane named Sandy.


----------



## geekette (Oct 31, 2012)

Maz said:


> TS,
> 
> Just to understand, how are MC owners being shut out?
> 
> ...



Thank you so much for this.  It can be difficult 'from the outside' to see that MC is, as you say, much like any other ts - plan ahead and be happy, procrastinate and lose out.


----------



## Maz (Oct 31, 2012)

You are Welcome. I should add that the MC reservation issues were also made worse by the fact that so many of the original buyers were sold, and bought, wanting short stays and was made even worse by the fact that these people always want to reserve weekends in the City. Very few wanted the Monday and Tuesdays etc. kind of reminds me of that old bit with all the clowns trying to fit into the little VW bug routine. Only difference they are able to pull it off in the circus but in real life it just doesn't work.

Other than these issue with those wanting short stays, I have to say the MC is a very well run property. Reservations people are always polite and helpful and we get our desired dates 100% of the time. But again, we are reserving full weeks and doing it at least 9 months in advance.


----------



## jjlovecub (Oct 31, 2012)

Maz said:


> You are Welcome. I should add that the MC reservation issues were also made worse by the fact that so many of the original buyers were sold, and bought, wanting short stays and was made even worse by the fact that these people always want to reserve weekends in the City. Very few wanted the Monday and Tuesdays etc. kind of reminds me of that old bit with all the clowns trying to fit into the little VW bug routine. Only difference they are able to pull it off in the circus but in real life it just doesn't work.
> 
> Other than these issue with those wanting short stays, I have to say the MC is a very well run property. Reservations people are always polite and helpful and we get our desired dates 100% of the time. But again, we are reserving full weeks and doing it at least 9 months in advance.



I agree with you to a point. I too plan far in advance but when

1) I call 9 months to the day and am told there is no availability on the dates I want that is a problem. 

2) When I call in May and say I will take any 2 consecutive days from June to December and am told there is nothing that too is a problem. 

Both of those things have happened to me in the last 2 years. There are few out there - yes you, who own there who would not say their system is flawed.


----------



## Maz (Oct 31, 2012)

jjlovecub said:


> I agree with you to a point. I too plan far in advance but when
> 
> 1) I call 9 months to the day and am told there is no availability on the dates I want that is a problem.
> 
> ...


JJ,

I agree that if you were calling 9 months out and were told there were no short stays that would be a problem. What is your theory on this?

In your other scenario where you called in May and there was nothing for the rest of the year also surprises me but in a way it doesn't. That is to say, if 90% of the owners were locals looking for partial week stays, it would kind of stand to reason that availability would be completely soaked up when you consider how lopsided the supply and demand curve is relative how many people are competing. Plus, before we even get to the all so important 9 month date, we have to remember that the "full week" people/owners have put a bit of a dent in the annual supply. 

I am kind of a "stat guy" so I would LOVVVE to know what percentage of the MC is soaked up by one weekers during the 9 to 12 month window. I will see what I can find out.


----------



## jjlovecub (Oct 31, 2012)

Maz said:


> JJ,
> 
> I agree that if you were calling 9 months out and were told there were no short stays that would be a problem. What is your theory on this?
> 
> ...



I wanted 4th of July and was told that it had been taken by a combination of people booking a full year out and those who booked 9 months prior to my check in date (I.e. July 1-5 or July 3-7). I was trying to get July 4-8. I called at 9am on October 4th and was told they had nothing. Wasn't a huge deal as I called back on the 10th and booked my back up dates no problem. The no dates from May-Dec was what prompted my call to HOA. They were very pleasant but the problem remained. They called me last week and said they now had 2 days next week if I wanted them. Can't imagine why they had the cancellation??? I do agree with you though that as a MC owner you need to plan ahead. I now have my entire 2013 dates reserved. I'm booking a full week for 2014 so I am calling at 9am a year out. I better get it


----------



## squeeze (Jan 5, 2013)

jjlovecub;138 [B said:
			
		

> I do agree with you though that as a MC owner you need to plan ahead. I now have my entire 2013 dates reserved. I'm booking a full week for 2014 so I am calling at 9am a year out. I better get it [/B]





I think this is the case for all TS's. It's a point they forget to tell you when you are the gullable naive buyer at the developer presentations. Gee, I wonder why?

Thank goodness for TUG and the honesty that can be found here.:whoopie:

Timesharing is def. not for the 'faint of heart'.


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Jan 5, 2013)

jjlovecub said:


> This is actually true. RCI buys the rental weeks from MC to rent them. It makes me as an owner there mad because they rent out tons of weeks to RCI and other companies which limits owner availability. Heard it right from someone on the MC HOA when I made a complaint.



Well, if it makes you mad, then you should sue the developer of Manhattan club 

Wait a minute, several lawsuits are going on already against the developer by the group of owners at MC for some of these exact reasons that you outline:rofl:


----------



## Maz (Jan 7, 2013)

sjuhawk_jd said:


> Well, if it makes you mad, then you should sue the developer of Manhattan club
> 
> Wait a minute, several lawsuits are going on already against the developer by the group of owners at MC for some of these exact reasons that you outline:rofl:


Just curious, where did you hear about "several" law suites against the developer of the MC? I knew of one that came and went but not several. I would like to learn more about those. Any info would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## khalil (Jan 10, 2013)

What is Tpu's?



stugy said:


> A friend told me today that Manhattan Club is no longer with RCI.  Not that I would use 60 tpu's to go, but curious.
> Thanks
> Pat


----------



## HuskyJim (Jan 13, 2013)

stugy said:


> A friend told me today that Manhattan Club is no longer with RCI.  Not that I would use 60 tpu's to go, but curious.
> Thanks
> Pat



Back to the original question - Is MC with RCI now, or not?

which hasn't been answered.

I'd take a week there, even at 60 TPU.  (BTW, I have an ongoing search for a week there, looking for this summer).

To answer another question:  
TPU:  Trading Power Units.  The number of units needed to make a trade.  You have  TPUs for your units(s), and the Exchange Trading Power tells you how many TPUs are needed to exchange for a week.

RCI's explanation here.


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Jan 13, 2013)

HuskyJim said:


> Back to the original question - Is MC with RCI now, or not?
> 
> which hasn't been answered.
> 
> ...



MC is mainly through RCI. Some limited inventory (mostly Penthouses) may show up in Interval International or through Registry Collection (fractional ownership exchange service, owned by RCI).


----------



## Karen G (Jan 19, 2013)

*I think Manhattan Club is still with RCI*

Today I got an email from Endless Vacations, the rental arm of RCI. It contained  this interesting offer of nights at Manhattan Club OR The Hotel at the Manhattan Club.

We used to own at MC and have stayed there many times. I know the building where the MC is located is physically connected to the Park Central Hotel, but I've never heard it referred to as The Hotel at the Manhattan Club. Is this something new?


----------



## neatnik (Jan 19, 2013)

*manhattan club*

WHEN YOU READ THE FINE PRINT OF THIS OFFER YOU WILL SEE THAT THIS IS A COME ON - YOU MUST ATTEND A TIMESHARE PRESENTATION - DID THIS AT mANHATTn club a few years ago - worst experience  ever!


----------



## Karen G (Jan 19, 2013)

neatnik said:


> WHEN YOU READ THE FINE PRINT OF THIS OFFER YOU WILL SEE THAT THIS IS A COME ON - YOU MUST ATTEND A TIMESHARE PRESENTATION - DID THIS AT mANHATTn club a few years ago - worst experience  ever!


That is true for most of the offerings, I noticed. But for the last two promotions (the most expensive ones) it says no resort presentation is required.  

I'm not advocating anyone attending a presentation or not. I am just wondering why they are calling the hotel "The Hotel at Manhattan Club" since the hotel at that address is named Park Central.


----------

